# Starting at the Gym



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

After a year of cycling and doing some free weights at home, I've lost nearly 3 stone (from 20 to 17  )

A friend of mine has decided he's joining the gym so I said id come along to see what its like. Tomorrow is my induction/ first day, so has anyone got any advice or help for me?

I always said I wouldn't go to a gym as its not really my scene, but I'm willing to give anything a go once :thumb:

Cheers guys


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

don't worry about other people, and don't give a s**t what they think/look/feel..

you are there for you.... listen to the instructors and leave your ego at the door...

oh, and gravity always works fine, so don't turn into one of those di***heads that are always testing this by dropping their "iron"

:lol:

good luck!! :thumb:








oh, and don't get caught perving on the gym bunnies either.... :lol: 

:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

^^^ what he said, especially on the weights... do not crash them about, if you do your either lifting something too light OR too heavy! I love pointing this out to people.

And for me, I push myself... I go to the gym to workout, so if I'm not sweating profusely then I'm not training hard enough - I do not see the point of people leaving the gym in the same state that they go there!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Cheers guys, Ive always lifted weights at home in the spare bedroom so I couldn't slam them down even if i wanted to up there :lol:

Not perving on gym bunnies, cant see much point in going then haha


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

perv away my man... just don't get caught!!!! :lol:

oh, and I recommend a female PT if you go down that route... I :argie: mine...

:lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> perv away my man... just don't get caught!!!! :lol:
> 
> oh, and I recommend a female PT if you go down that route... I :argie: mine...
> 
> :lol:


Note PT means Personal Trainer, not Prick Tease!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> Note PT means Personal Trainer, not Prick Tease!


M'eh... she is a little from column A and a little from column B...

I get to lie between her legs as she stands over my face for 'stomach' work..

:argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> M'eh... she is a little from column A and a little from column B...
> 
> I get to lie between her legs as she stands over my face for 'stomach' work..
> 
> :argie::argie::argie::argie:


:doublesho

Saves money on using a Vicks Stick... big sniff


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

What are you wanting to achieve? 

If its still losing weight, try HIT (high intensity training). A little circuit would be good. 

I have lost a stone in 4 weeks, and it has been really hard work but def worth it! I do a 5 day cycle, weights+cardio, weights+abs, weights+cardio, weights+abs, day off. Cardio is always high intensity, 30 mins cross trainer, 1 min 100%, 2 min 60-80%. 

Diet is essential, supplements etc. 

I'm no expert but I have learnt a lot from my training partner, he was a professional rugby player but now a nutritionist. 

Feel free to pm for anything.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Ps. Great advice from everyone..

1. Don't clang your dumbells or drop them. 
2. Don't get caught perving haha!


----------



## Pricy (Jun 18, 2012)

Put the weights back after you've used them!! I hate it when you can find the weights you want because some posing ******** has had every weight going and left them all on the floor around the benches.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

jonnystuartuk said:


> What are you wanting to achieve?
> 
> If its still losing weight, try HIT (high intensity training). A little circuit would be good.
> 
> ...


What am I looking to achieve?

I suppose the simple answer to that is weight loss but I've read enough to know that I don't simply want to lose muscle mass in some false sense that I'm losing "weight".

So I suppose the better definition of what I want it fat loss, Ive got no aspiration to weight 12 stone or whatever BMI says a 6 foot 21 year old should weigh, Ive always been of muscular build but I make no bones about the fact I'm overweight. Im the kind of person who carries weight well, alot of people don't believe me when I tell them what I weigh, I told a friend the other day I weighed 17stone and he didn't believe me until he had me on a set of scales, I look more like 15 - 15 1/2 stone :lol:


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Exactly the same boat really. I really just wanted to lose body fat and weight wasnt really the issue. 

I'd say I have lost quite a few inches as all my trousers now require belts! And with that has come weight loss, I have just changed diet so hopefully I can gain weight through muscles rather than fat. 

As I mentioned HIT is perfect for fat loss. I particularly like hill sprints for the cardio side, they get the heart rate going straight away and burn fat!!!

Just remember though fitness/exercise is only around 30% of losing fat, the rest is diet.


----------



## Chuffy (Mar 5, 2008)

Will you be going down with your mate and does he have the same goals as you?
If you both have a similar goal then you can workout together & motivate each other


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

As others have said, don't feel that everyone is looking at you as they arent, everyone is at the gym for the same reason.

Also i like to sit a watch others and how they go about things, (along with laughing at all 16-18 years throwing big weights about which will do nothing but make them look stupid). If you are doing weights don't do a too heavy weight its not a competition, a lighter and doing it properly will have more affect than a heavy weight doing it wrong. 

Good luck with it you may catch the bug haha i hated gym and know 4 years on i have just renewed my membership for another year haha


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

jonnystuartuk said:


> Exactly the same boat really. I really just wanted to lose body fat and weight wasnt really the issue.
> 
> I'd say I have lost quite a few inches as all my trousers now require belts! And with that has come weight loss, I have just changed diet so hopefully I can gain weight through muscles rather than fat.
> 
> ...


Ive lost probably 4-6" around my waist in the last year, but how I did it was not consistent, between approx May - Sept, i went from 125kg to 106kg (apologies for going to metric but its generally how I weight myself these days) now from Sept 2011 to now, I've gained 2kg, currently sat at about 108kg. However my body fat has reduced massively and I've put a lot of muscle on. Im starting to get to the stage now though, where I feel I'm not burning fat anymore I'm simply putting muscle weight on, (whether this is true or not I haven't got a clue) so HIT is probably the way to go for me id guess.



Chuffy said:


> Will you be going down with your mate and does he have the same goals as you?
> If you both have a similar goal then you can workout together & motivate each other


For the first month we'll probably be going together (he's moving to London in Aug for) as for goal, we couldn't be more different. He 6 foot and probably 11 stone so chalk and cheese in what we need to be doing in the gym I'd guess. My dad however is consider re-joining the gym and hes in a very similar position to me albeit, he weighs maybe a stone less.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

GR33N said:


> Ive lost probably 4-6" around my waist in the last year, but how I did it was not consistent, between approx May - Sept, i went from 125kg to 106kg (apologies for going to metric but its generally how I weight myself these days) now from Sept 2011 to now, I've gained 2kg, currently sat at about 108kg. However my body fat has reduced massively and I've put a lot of muscle on. Im starting to get to the stage now though, where I feel I'm not burning fat anymore I'm simply putting muscle weight on, (whether this is true or not I haven't got a clue) so HIT is probably the way to go for me id guess.
> 
> For the first month we'll probably be going together (he's moving to London in Aug for) as for goal, we couldn't be more different. He 6 foot and probably 11 stone so chalk and cheese in what we need to be doing in the gym I'd guess. My dad however is consider re-joining the gym and hes in a very similar position to me albeit, he weighs maybe a stone less.


Im similar when i started at 17 i was 16st (100ish kg )pure fat if you like, so was doing 30 mins cardio 4 days a week and just weights on machines, i lost 2st then started getting on the weights more doing more free weights to the point when i was 18/19 lifting 90-100kg on the bench 16kg curls and was starting to build a lot of muscle and not burn fat off, so my weights went back up to 15.7st but was very bulky, another 2 years on im benching around the 70kg mark and curling 12kg an back on the cardio trying to strip fat really as i reached my target on the weights along with a back injury which scared me and heavy weights are a no no as dont want to damage myself for rest of my life


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

rob_vrs said:


> Im similar when i started at 17 i was 16st (100ish kg )pure fat if you like, so was doing 30 mins cardio 4 days a week and just weights on machines, i lost 2st then started getting on the weights more doing more free weights to the point when i was 18/19 lifting 90-100kg on the bench 16kg curls and was starting to build a lot of muscle and not burn fat off, so my weights went back up to 15.7st but was very bulky, another 2 years on im benching around the 70kg mark and curling 12kg an back on the cardio trying to strip fat really as i reached my target on the weights along with a back injury which scared me and heavy weights are a no no as dont want to damage myself for rest of my life


Im not alone, I like this :lol:

Lets face it though, we do more weights because more enjoyable/easier than cardio. To me, thats the crux of it, you almost cheat yourself into thinking exercise is exercise.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

If your gym does any of the Les Mills classes, they're great for keeping you motivated for a whole hour. I sometimes get bored of just being in the gym for a few hours, but they quickly disappear if you do an hour of spinfit and bodypump or combat etc. Usually burn 1000kcal an hour from those classes.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> As others have said, don't feel that everyone is looking at you as they arent, everyone is at the gym for the same reason.
> 
> Also i like to sit a watch others and how they go about things, (along with laughing at all 16-18 years throwing big weights about which will do nothing but make them look stupid). If you are doing weights don't do a too heavy weight its not a competition, a lighter and doing it properly will have more affect than a heavy weight doing it wrong.
> 
> Good luck with it you may catch the bug haha i hated gym and know 4 years on i have just renewed my membership for another year haha


not that I care.... BUT..... you say don't feel that everyone is watching you...then in the next line say you like to sit and watch people and laugh at them, surely it can't be both!?!?



:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I meant feel as though people are judging you, but its always good to observe


----------



## Hot1 (Jun 24, 2012)

Gyms are funny places lots of different shapes and sizes and some are really wasting their time there! Any way well done on your weight loss so far as others say do not worry about others just focus on yourself and leave the ego at the door we all have to start somewhere! I would advise not to go to mad with your fist few visits as you can end up leaving your self with a lot of muscle soreness and that could set you back a few days! All the best!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

People watch me train, but I assumed its because it's a tiny gym and I the times I go I am the biggest guy there. Perhaps I will start wearing clothes and see if they stop staring.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

"whats the point is doing legs, when you have arms as big as these?"


----------



## JA1987 (Jul 3, 2012)

jonnystuartuk said:


> "whats the point is doing legs, when you have arms as big as these?"


Because people with scrawny legs and massive upper body look like dicks 

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> M'eh... she is a little from column A and a little from column B...
> 
> *I get to lie between her legs as she sits on my face for *'stomach' work..
> 
> :argie::argie::argie::argie:


EFA Cuey


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I wish... she is a stunner

:argie:

:lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I wish... she is a stunner
> 
> :argie:
> 
> :lol:


Tell her to show you how you do cat/camels :argie::argie: :thumb:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

UPDATE

So this is the 3 week of the gym (i think), first time I went on my own without my mate as he is prancing about in some village down south called errm ...London.

Really enjoying it so far and I met my first gravity tester this morning :wave: muppet :lol:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

all the above is spot on mate.

When i went to the gym (before my back injury really took hold) I was the best part of 19 stone which wasnt to bad for me as iam 6ft4 and stocky set. I got down to 15 and a half stone in the space of a year and a half untill the dreaded back injury flared up again.

Although you do weights at home its slightly different to the gym situation (unless you have a multy gym at home). My advice to you is, always think Weight is irrelevant, Its all in your head and no matter what type of weight training your doing its all about execution rather than weight. 
Warm up first, the gym can take your body to the max so its prob the most important thing you can do before a work out, So many times you see muscles just go full on into a work out.
also dont spend hours on the bike or in cardio, half hour interval training is the winner. 
When i went i kept a diary of what machine i went on and what i did in terms of weight and reps, not saying you have to do it but there are that many machines to choose from you want to brake it up a bit and you might forget what you did on that particular machine say 3 days ago and so not wasting your gym time.

Good luck

Also like it was said before you are there for you and no one else apart from oggling the ladies lol.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> all the above is spot on mate.
> 
> When i went to the gym (before my back injury really took hold) I was the best part of 19 stone which wasnt to bad for me as iam 6ft4 and stocky set. I got down to 15 and a half stone in the space of a year and a half untill the dreaded back injury flared up again.
> 
> ...


I tend to do 15mins quick walk, 15mins on the bike, 2000m row (about 9-10mins) then around about 40-60mins of weights.

As for the diary, we've got these key things that plug into the machines that record what we're doing, weight, reps, sets etc then it fires it back into the main computer system where we can check it all. So thats being pretty useful at the min :thumb:


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

GR33N said:


> I tend to do 15mins quick walk, 15mins on the bike, 2000m row (about 9-10mins) then around about 40-60mins of weights.
> 
> As for the diary, we've got these key things that plug into the machines that record what we're doing, weight, reps, sets etc then it fires it back into the main computer system where we can check it all. So thats being pretty useful at the min :thumb:


ah yes there is a gym near me that uses the same things. I feel a bit old school with a diary and pen now haha


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> ah yes there is a gym near me that uses the same things. I feel a bit old school with a diary and pen now haha


:lol: If it works for you, who cares :thumb:


----------

